# Crappie....



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

Anyone having any luck with catching slabs?


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Got into some two weeks ago at Piedmont.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Been doing pretty well numbers-wise. Alot of small ones though, very few keepers.


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

I haven’t had any luck all year.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

BuckeyeCrappie1965 said:


> I haven’t had any luck all year.


Where are you fishing? Ive abandoned live bait and switched to ice fishing tactics. Vertical jigging jigging rapalas and small vibees over the schools I locate with my fish finder.


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

Lakes Snowden and Logan, hopefully I will make it to Salt Fork this coming weekend to try. I might night fish later in the week at Snowden with a green light. Where have you all been fishing?


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Not to shanghai your post but, With this cooler weather really makes me ready to start fall fishing.
It's been a long time now since I'd been out. Left the lakes to the ski and pleasure boats over summer. Looking forward to nice catches of fish to bring home soon. Love fall fishing. My favorite time of year, clear into November.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I hear you about fall fishing!!! Love when the leaves are on the water.


----------

